# Anyone else newly preg from IVF?



## Supernightowl

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and am 5wks 3 days along after my first IVF treatment. I am 39 years old, and this would be my first child. 

I'm having a hard time believing that I am really pregnant! But my initial betas looked good (76 9dp5dt followed by 484 13dp5dt), and they aren't giving me anymore blood tests until I have an ultrasound just under two weeks from now. I am on estrace pills and daily progesterone in oil shots -- my levels of these hormones right now seems very high to me (estradiol almost 4000 and progesterone at 249), but the doc doesn't seem concerned!

I feel pretty normal most of the time, just with extremely sore boobs and some tiredness. Maybe some lightheadedness here and there. I really hope that this will all work out -- it's been a long time coming; I just can't quite get excited about it yet -- so worried that something will happen!

Anyone else in a same or similar boat?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello!

Congrats on your BFP!!

This was my 2nd fresh IVF cycle, which lead to my BFP! I am one month shy of 35.. this will by my first child. I got pregnant last year in Oct with IUI, but sadly ended in a MC at 6 weeks.

I am 6 weeks today, and feel pretty normal... which is making me a bit nervous. I am praying that there is heartbeat this Thursday when I have my ultrasound! Fingers crossed!

I am on my last few pills of estrace, taking crinone suppositories along with the progesterone oil injections! ouch! 

I worry about everything! i have POAS sooo many times! In fact I bought another pack of three today to hold me over until Thursday. I was getting worried because I don't have many symptoms.... not that symptoms equal a viable pregnancy. I guess in my crazy mind if I feel sick.. then the baby is growing! as crazy as it sounds!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you! The IVF journey is filled with emotions.. that's for sure! xoxo


----------



## Supernightowl

Hi Annette,

Thanks for responding -- I am 6 weeks today myself!

Actually, I know how you feel about the missing symptoms. Mine just started disappearing a few days ago. My first ultrasound is not for another week -- I am really really worried. I know that worrying does no good, but ah, I can't get my mind off of it! I've been doing the HPTs all the time too... just to reassure myself that the line is popping up quickly (and so far, it does...)

But my breast soreness is suddenly greatly reduced and my fatigue is gone. Even those upset stomach moments seems to have left. I'm just praying that everything is ok in there... keeping my fingers crossed for you as well!

I want to be excited but am just having such a hard time at the moment!


----------



## Lattam

Hi, I am currently 24 weeks with Child #1 and just turned 36. My bubba was conceived as a result of IVF and it was my first cycle. Everything so far has gone great.

I felt fairly normal up until about 7-8 weeks when the MS really hit. Up until then my only symptom was really sore boobs. That disappeared when the sickness came so you may need to brace yourselves for the nausea onslaught soon if your symptoms are disappearing. As crummy as you may feel just remember that it means you have a healthy pregnancy. Even if you dont feel sick, count yourself lucky you avoided MS but you will still have a viable and healthy pregnancy. Everyone is different.

I worried all the time that Bubs wasnt going to stick. I still worry if I dont feel a movement for a while, I dont think the worrying stops til the baby actually enters the world.

I wish you guys all the best and good luck in the world and you will be looking back on those early pregnancy days and think, "why was I so worried?". Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Supernightowl:

How are you feeling? When are you scheduled for an ultrasound? Hope things are going well with you xoxo

AFM: I had an ultrasound at 6+3 and we saw the heartbeat.. yay... and another ultrasound at 7+3 where I got to hear the heartbeat. I know i am not out of the red zone yet.... but hearing the heartbeat made me feel like things are much better this time around. I had a MC last year with a IUI cycle.. so naturally i'm a bit nervous!

The sickness has started.. on an off... but nothing I can't handle! if it stays this way throughout the first trimester.. i will be happy. i am transferring to a different area at work and woud hate to miss work because of MS.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! xoxox


----------

